# angry



## angry (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi everyone im 39 woman from Brighton uk,when i was 16 i was in a lot of pain and missed a period,thought i was up the spout i rember how frightened i was and thought my mum would kill me,ironicly after lots of thoughts should i keep it or not,i collapesd and ender in hospital with 2 ovarian cysts and found tubel damage,guessed i would have problems later,ive been panicing since then,long term partners happy with the sex,but mention babys they run for the hills,and as each year passes it starts to feel like an impossible dream HELP,ive had 1 ivf with no embryos to put back,so icsi was the last attemped march 2007,ive split with my partner thinking of going alone but just dont no yet,looking for other friends who understand the great pain we suffer love angryxxxx


----------



## viviennef (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi, if you look at the top of this board you'll see there's a thread for single women going through treatment so it might be of help to you. Also you could go on the thread 'anyone else using donor sperm'. Everyone is really helpful and supportive there.

Good luck,

Viv


----------

